# Hello



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi everyone  

I just found this site tonight via a link on another bird forum and I look forward to sharing information with other pigeon lovers.

As well as keeping two young budgies and a cockatiel, I have a 2yr old feral pet pigeon called Jax. Jax was handed into a vet surgery as a youngster after possibly 'falling out of the nest'. She was given the appropriate care for a few months before I heard about her from my sister who is a veterinary nurse.

Inevitably she was part tame by now and was unlikely to survive out in the wild again, so I took her in to live with the rest of my 'flock'. I was slightly unsure in the beginning whether she would settle in her new home but she accepted me quicker than I imagined.

I live in a small studio flat, and after caging her initially, I found that she was much happier having free reign of the house. It is a full-time job trying to keep the place clean (why do pigeons poop so much? lol) but she's worth it. She makes me laugh lots and always gives me a good cooing welcome when I return after being out. I am also lucky in that she often comes out into the 'garden' with me during the warmer months to get some sun. Sometimes she will fly around the neighbourhood before returning back to her window ledge. It is always a worry though when she is outdoors that she will end up on the road or in the mouth of a cat, so I'm now thinking that it's probably not a good idea to let her out anymore. I love her to bits and couldn't bear to lose her. Perhaps I could get her one of these bird harnesses or something to keep her safe.

Another 'problem' is her chronic egg-laying. She is on her second clutch this year so far and although she is healthy and getting enough calcium, I worry about the long-term effects. I have also had this problem with my cockatiel but have managed to correct it for now. Do pigeons normally lay eggs often or am I the blame for this? She is very demanding for my attention and broody beforehand. She appears very attached to me. 

Sorry for all the questions and the length of this post.

Lindi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Rooster2312 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> *Hello and welcome to Pigeons.com
> 
> ...



*Thank you for your wonderful care of this bird. I'm sure she enjoys her freedom but many of us here have regretted letting our pets go, as many eventually have been lost to predators. Perhaps you can build her a small aviary for outdoor activity and fun in the sun. For the rest she will do well inside if you give Jax free flight. They are not safe alone outside as pigeons are safer in numbers.

If she is laying lots of eggs, perhaps you can allow her to either sit on them for as long as possible, about 18 days, or replace them with wooden dummy eggs, the longer her interest in them the better. It will slow down her laying. She is "in-love" with you and therefore responding with eggs. *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Welcome Lindi,

Yes, it sounds like she has adopted you as her 'mate' 

We have a whole gang of rescued pigeons, and they are constantly nesting. 

As Treesa said, letting them sit the eggs is best for them, or providing dummy ones (no acidental damage or rotten eggs) - they are available from Boddy & Ridewood.

Does she get a vitamin supplement at all? Just that pigeons housed inside will eventually lack the D vitamin(s) produced by natural daylight's effect. D2, I believe, but worth checking.

I bet she is a very pampered pidge 

John


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you Treesa and John for the warm welcome.

Unfortunately I am not able to build an aviary for her as I don't own the land surrounding my flat. It is a mutual portion of land. I am a student at the moment, but once I qualify, I hope, in time, to be able to afford a larger place with a garden so I can provide an aviary for Jax to spend time in during the day when its warm.

I always let her sit on her eggs till she gets bored, this is usually for about 3 weeks or so. I often feel sorry for her knowing her eggs will never hatch. She is so good and sits on them lovingly for long periods of time. She also tries to pull my plants to bits to make a nest so I put some hay and straw on the floor for her to pick up and place in her 'nest'. 

As well as normal grit, with her diet I give her crushed oyster shell grit and a vitamin supplement in her water dish two or three times a week. I make up a pigeon mix containing barley, yellow and green split peas, some wild bird seed, sunflower seeds, oats, hemp seeds, millet and a little brown rice. I bought her pigeon peas once but she refused to eat them (too big i think), she doesn't appear to like the split peas either. I'm still trying out greens, but know that she likes a little lettuce, watercress and broccoli at times. She is terrible for wanting to steal my other birds seed!

I've always wondered if she is happy living indoors after being born wild, but I guess as long as she has shelter, warmth, food etc and company she must be happy. She has been outside with me many times and always returns 'home' within a minute if she flies off. Although she likes to go out I sense that she can be a little nervous and is easily startled at times. I always come out with her, it seems to reassure her if she knows where I am.

Lindi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Lindi,

I am sure Jax is happy. She has a wonderful life.
Pigeons are different than other wild animals, they adapt great living with humans. Even the ones that I have which came to me as adults after living "wild" they adapted great, they don't care to go outside.
You are are having a great relationship with Jax, she sounds like a lovely bird.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello it is great to also talk to someone else. I agree with everyone else Jax is looking at you with heart shaped pupils,  She is in love with you and will always look at you as her mate. Sounds like you are doing a wonderful job with her. My Pesto is now 11 years old and when she was younger she actually laid a total of 23 eggs in a 2 year period. My vet said that was too many eggs and that if she continued that she could give her a hormone shot to stop her laying. Well she stopped on her own, and she hasn't laid any eggs in about 6 / 7 years now. YEAH always worried me about egg binding. Hopefully she won't lay anymore period. Sounds to me like you are a great Mom


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Welcome*



Rooster2312 said:


> Thank you Treesa and John for the warm welcome.
> 
> Unfortunately I am not able to build an aviary for her as I don't own the land surrounding my flat. It is a mutual portion of land. I am a student at the moment, but once I qualify, I hope, in time, to be able to afford a larger place with a garden so I can provide an aviary for Jax to spend time in during the day when its warm.
> 
> ...


Hi Lindi. It sounds like you're a very loving parent. I'm going to take some tips from your "recipe" above. I can't get my baby to eat any vegetables yet. Did it take her a while to adapt to them?

I feel very strongly about keeping pet pigeons inside. My bird is a rescued, escaped roller pigeon. He was part of a flock of 13 originally, which dwindled down to 3 when Terry (moderator here, knows everything) helped me rescue them. That was in the space of 6 months. We saw a hawk (right on our balcony!) and I was also told some boys shot a few of them.

I’ve wrestled with the question of whether Brownie would be happier outside, even with the risk. I miss seeing her fly, she’s magnificent, very good acrobat.

But knowing what a huge chance of early death she has, and feeling that she’s very happy with me, and attached, I would never want to take the risk again of letting her outside. I also let her fly around the house (check out flight suit threads to combat the poops.) We have a small cage that we use to put her outside during the day, get sunshine and watch the view.

Glad you’re here. You’re already an interesting contributor. You mentioned your "flat." Are you British?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Lindi*

and welcome to Pigeon Talk. You certainly came to the right place for pigeon information! I doubt if there's any subject that hasn't been brought up about pigeons: pets, ferals, special breeds, etc.

My pigeon, Mr. Squeaks, is a permanent indoor 1 bdrm apartment bird due to a badly broken wing; part had to be amputated. He considers me his mate and also loves to chase my four cats. Only 1 cat wants to play/chase him back but he always sees her coming.  

Enjoy the site and ask all the questions you like!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hi Lindi*

Welcome to Pigeon Talk! I have a pet pigeon also who was attacked by a hawk in November at my work.. He was an adult male pigeon when I found him and he has ajusted fine to living with us. I think they are much happier living with humans and not worrying about being attacked , searching for food, etc.... I had planned on turning Coo-Coo bird (thats his name) back in to the wild but I think he is happy and wouldn't survive long with all the hawks here now.

I think your bird sounds happy and has bonded to you. 

I hope you enjoy pigeon talk, There are a lot of nice members here who are full of pigeon stories, pets, rescue and tons of medical advice... and recently we had a mystery thread It was about Roscoe the pigeon he was being shipped to a member Victor and everybody was trying to figure out who was shipping the bird to Victor, they even had a poll for everyone to vote on who they thought was the shipper of Roscoe. There are a lot of funny people here.. 

Take care,
Andi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Lindi, and welcome to the forum.

I personally wouldn't even consider letting Jax outside. She will be perfectly content and most importantly, safe, inside with you. They adapt easily and she seems to have already done that with you.

Maggie


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your warm welcome, and advice. I am going to keep Jax in from now on as she is too precious to lose.

I look forward to catching up on previous posts so I can get to know you all and your birds.

Lindi & Jax


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lindi and Jax~ And WE will look forward to reading about the two of you! Welcome!
By the way I agree with Maggie, please do not allow your baby to free fly outside. I lost a beloved pigeon on New years eve.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Lindi,

I know what you mean about the messiness of indoor birds. I have two now and don't cage them because I don't have the heart to restrict their freedom that much. There are a lot of ways to keep your place clean though especially as you live in a small apartment.

My best idea is to provide a perch for Jax near where you spend most of your time (and by the window if possible so he can look out and see the world). It should be the highest point in the room. If you can build a perch by fastening a shelf or something onto a wall then most of your pigeon poop problems will get solved right away.

Jax will while away his days sleeping, preening and roosting on his newfound shelf and the majority of his poops will land up on the floor beneath it instead of all round your apartment. Your only job then will be to contend with the "droppings" spot.

Cameron


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Cameron for your idea about the ledge/shelf. When I first took Jax in, I got my dad to build her a 'perch' on a stand. It wasn't the typical parrot perch but a slightly wider flatter one. The problem is, it's not wide enough and is never used. I shall maybe get him to alter it so it is more like a bird feeding table. Jax loves looking out of my windows so I have a box that I place on the window ledge so she has a better view outside.

I also have a large desk with high shelving to house all my college books, folders etc. I have to place a towel over part of it to protect paperwork from birdie poops and paper nibbling by my cockatiel (Parsley). They often sit up there to preen and use it as a major landing point when exercising.

Fortunately, most of her poops are of the right consistency in that if you are careful, they can be lifted easily without leaving a stain. The worst kind are first thing in the morning, especially when egg laying  ....If I'm awake early enough, I am able to put jax over the toilet..very satisfying lol! I like the idea of the flight suits but not sure she would be happy with me trying to put it on her..I'm sure I would be subjected to a good few wing slaps! 

Lindi


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

You are welcome Lindi,

What I have setup for myself is a big plastic tree. It's about 6 feet tall and has a very large planter for the base. I fashioned a flat perch on the top. It's quite a hit with the birds because it is the highest point in the room. They have also discovered that they never get picked up when they go there so it has become a defacto "home free" place for them. It's my little bit of bird psychology I guess.

It's a hit with me too because I just shake out the tree and pot periodically and most of the poops end up in one spot instead of all over the house. Also I can easily move the tree around when it comes time to clean etc. I got my plastic tree at a second hand store for a song. It has been well worth the price paid and actually works out better than shelves. (It doesn't need to be papered over like shelves, just shaken out).

Cameron


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Cameron~ Your plastic tree idea has always intrigued me since basically pigeons are known to avoid tress.I like your idea! Are you the one that posted a pic of the plastic big leafed tree here sometime ago?


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I like this idea also. I'm not sure where I would get a big plastic tree though. I might just construct a wooden 'playground' with perches and a ledge for my pigeon. It would appeal to my smaller birds also when they are out for exercise and play.

Would it be possible for you to post a pic of your tree?

Thanks, Lindi


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Victor and Lindi,

No I don't have a pic of the plastic tree. I can tell you though it is a Ficus, or what I had always called an olive tree. Lots of leaves on it. The birds don't actually ever land in the leaves though. At the top of the tree I have cut off all the branches and leaves that extended above the trunk. Then I secured a flat plank to the top of the tree, screwed into the trunk itself. It took a little fooling about to get it to work but the results were tremendously rewarding and immediate. I got a deeper, wider pot than the one that came with my tree originally. More poops get caught this way.

I have seen this kind of tree sold in garden centers, Wal-marts, even Home Depots. Seems most big apartment buildings have one in their lobby so you will know what I am talking about. 

Talk to you guys again.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Very clever, Cameron!*

Do let us see a picture of your "modified" Ficus. 

Actually, Olive tree leaves are different. Had one out in front of my apartment. Sadly, it became diseased and had to be cut down.  Sure provided a LOT of shade and prevented glare from the building across from me.

I understand that Olive trees are banned here because of allergic reactions! More's the pity!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

One of these days soon I am going out to get one of those digital cameras. They are finally getting affordable and I am like the last person not to have one yet. I'll put up pics of my Ficas once organized. Maybe the end of this month.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Camrron said:



One of these days soon I am going out to get one of those digital cameras. They are finally getting affordable and I am like the last person not to have one yet. I'll put up pics of my Ficas once organized. Maybe the end of this month.

Cameron

Click to expand...

*NOPE, I AM! Actually, I will probably be the LAST person in the WORLD not to have one...Cindy is my "digital guru" for "emergency" pics... 

I still like my Polaroid!  My sister is the photographer in our family and an outstanding one at that.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ha Ha..I don't have one either!  Like Cameron, I've been waiting till they are no longer a 'luxury item' and got the affordable price tag. I can't wait to show you pics of my lovely pidge. Only got a few on my mobile phone but don't know how to get them to my PC.

Lindi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Place Victor on the Neandrathal list too !

ALL of my grown children have one, but I still have to take mine to be developed~ Geees, I still have pics from Beaksley and Uchiwa that I have not developed...for that matter , there are still cameras from last year that are still in my dresser that need attention blast it!

I have got to get the one of "Beaksley Hawk "on the head of "Hawkmaster" (my 4 yr old grandson) processed soon.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Whew!

And I really thought that I was the only one living in the glory days of the past. With real film and one-button cameras. Glad to hear you guys are still back here in the old days with me.  

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Camrron said:



Whew!

And I really thought that I was the only one living in the glory days of the past. With real film and one-button cameras. Glad to hear you guys are still back here in the old days with me.  

Cameron

Click to expand...

*
And, personally, I'm gonna STAY in the old days...y'all march on to the future! 

Mmmm, well, then again, I do believe in "never say 'never'"... darn, a momentary lapse there...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Camrron said:


> One of these days soon I am going out to get one of those digital cameras. They are finally getting affordable and I am like the last person not to have one yet.
> 
> Cameron


Nope, I will be the last one, I am sure. Have no plans to get one anytime soon. I would need to get a new computer first, since mine is from the stone age and doesnt even have what is needed for downloading pics.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Reti said:



Nope, I will be the last one, I am sure. Have no plans to get one anytime soon. I would need to get a new computer first, since mine is from the stone age and doesnt even have what is needed for downloading pics.

Reti

Click to expand...

*Isn't that just the PITS?? I just bought HUEY (my handsome HP laptop with docking station) just last summer after going on "permanent vacation." By the time I got him home, he was obsolete!  

A pox on this FAST technology!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, we finally got a digital camera a couple months ago and they are just as complicated as a computer. Also had to get another phone which is just as complicated so as old as I am I don't know that I'll ever master any of these new fangled gadgets.

We got a "deal" with our camera though. It was a demo and already obsolete (they change fast) and got it for I think about $100 less. Works really well if you know how to work one  .

Magggie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I'm another one who does not know how to work a digital camera, but I am blessed with a teenage son, who, like all teenagers, seems to have been born knowing how to work all these newer gadgets.

I don't know what everyone's idea of expensive is, but I thought I'd tell you that I bought my husband a "package" for Christmas by Kodak. It is the digital camera and a small printer comes with it. It seems to work really well, (according to my son!) and it was $199.99. It might even be available for less on sale. So, if that is not too expensive for everyone's taste, this might be a good one to consider. Just thought I'd let you know....

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That's not bad at all, Linda.

Reti


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm flabbergasted. I thought *all of you *had digital cameras and that stuff because you have neat avatars and put up your pigeon pictures and seem so high tech to me.

Turns out we are just like a bunch of people from the olden times poking at our computer hearths (fires) and enjoying a good conversation. Like it used to be in the old days before TV came along. 

So, pass the marshmellows would you. And could someone throw another log on the fire please and close up the tent cover.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Camrron said:



I'm flabbergasted. I thought all of you had digital cameras and that stuff because you have neat avatars and put up your pigeon pictures and seem so high tech to me.

Turns out we are just like a bunch of people from the olden times poking at our computer hearths (fires) and enjoying a good conversation. Like it used to be in the old days before TV came along. 

So, pass the marshmellows would you. And could someone throw another log on the fire please and close up the tent cover.

Cameron

Click to expand...

**I* remember before TV!

I'll close the tent cover...let one of the guys put another log on the fire!


----------

